# What To Buy?!?!



## navyseal22 (Jun 17, 2008)

i want to install a cam and headers but dont know what is the best for a low buget price?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
It might help if we knew what kind of car or whatever your talking about. The more info we have to work with the better advice we can give.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

If you are on a tight budget and want to Mod. your car I would recommend buying used components. There are items for sale here on this forum. You can also checkout Craig’s list, as an example of alternative sites.

As stated previously we need to know what make, model and year vehicle you are driving; hope it’s a GTO.

Welcome aboard…:cheers


----------

